# can't zpool import with UNAVAIL state



## elliotbak (Mar 22, 2013)

I upgraded my NAS to FreeBSD 9.1 one to two weeks ago.  The system has been running very well but stop working yesterday.  I booted the system using Live CD and tried to import the zpool manually.  I've tried -f, -fF and even -fFX options but all fails with "unsupported version" error.  What does this mean?   Please help.


```
# zpool import
pool: tank
id: [removed]
state: UNAVAIL
status: The pool was last accessed by another system.
action: The pool cannot be imported due to damaged devices or data.
see: [url]http://illumos.org/msg/ZFS-8000-EY[/url]
config:

tank    UNAVAIL newer version
mirror-0        ONLINE
ada2            ONLINE
ada3            ONLINE

# zpool import -f tank
cannot import 'tank': unsupported version

# zpool import -fFX tank
cannot import 'tank':one or more devices is currently unavailable
```

`# zdb -l /dev/ada2` is showing pool version 14. Is the version too old for the zpool command? But the system is running very well for 1-2 weeks. It shouldn't suddenly fail with an incompatible version error.

Is it possible to import the pool again?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD is the Live CD?


----------



## elliotbak (Mar 22, 2013)

It is FreeBSD 9.1.  Zpool version 28. ZFS version 5.


----------



## elliotbak (Mar 25, 2013)

This is how I recovered the pool.  I booted an OpenIndiana Live CD with the harddisks. [cmd=]zpool import[/cmd] doesn't show UNAVAIL or any newer version error messages, so I simply did [cmd=]zpool import -f tank[/cmd] to recover the pool.


```
status: One or more devices has experienced an unrecoverable error. An
        attempt was made to correct the error. Application are unaffected.
action: Determine if the device needs to be replaced, and clear the errors 
        using 'zpool clear' or replace the device with 'zpool replace'
see: http://illumos.org/msg/ZFS-8000-9P
scan: resilvered 1.50K in 0h0m with 0 errors on Sat Mar 23 11:51:04 2013
config:

        Name    STATE   READ    WRITE   CKSUM
        tank    ONLINE  0       0       0
        mirror-0 ONLINE 0       0       0
        c2d0p0   ONLINE 0       0       6
        c2d1p0   ONLINE 0       0       0

errors: No known data errors
```


----------



## elliotbak (Mar 25, 2013)

This is my first time using Openindiana.  Probably the pool is somehow corrupted which give out a newer version error.  But Openindiana found a way fix it.


----------

